# Black Grand MkII now released - Special Intro Offer



## SampleTekk (Apr 6, 2014)

*Black Grand MkII*

The magnificent Steinway D, recorded in a concerthall for the true concert grand experience. Three different microphone perspectives, Close, Ambient and Medium Ambiance that you can mix together. Incredible 48 samples/note cut's this sampled instrument in a class of its own.

*The MkII*

Since the samplers has been become more advanced and the Black Grand still are one of our most popular pianos, we decided to bring it up to date and add some functions in the line of the original ideas.
In the MkII all microphone perspectives are included so you can use them one by one, of mix to taste!
We also added hammerback and pedalnoise samples.
Then we added our True Resonance feature and used Kontakts scripting facilities to make Real Time/True Pedaling, Sympathetic Resonance and some other nifty features, and, Voila: The Black Grand MkII

16 velocity levels
More then 5300 samples
TimeVel Release Technology ™
Sympathetic Resonance
Controllable volume for key/pedal noise
Controllable volume for Sympathetic Resonance and True Resonance
Three microphone perspectives
24 bit 44.1 stereo samples

You'll need minimum Kontakt 4 full version. It will open in the free player, or with a player that came with another Kontakt instrument, but only in a demo mode. That means that there's a time limitation/session.

Download is about 6 Gb.

MSRP $199 - Special Intro Price $79!
http://www.sampletekk.com

[mp3]http://www.sampletekk.com/proddemos/BGMkII/BlackGrandMkIIDemo1.mp3[/mp3]
_Poem For Piano, Babajania_
This one has mostly the Ambient but I added a pinch of Close to give it a bit more "exactness".

[mp3]http://www.sampletekk.com/proddemos/BGMkII/BlackGrandMkIIDemo2.mp3[/mp3]
_Crazy, Nelson, played by Sue Keller_
Here it's the Close perspective only

[mp3]http://www.sampletekk.com/proddemos/BGMkII/BlackGrandMkIIDemo3.mp3[/mp3]
On this one, I used the Mid perspective, but added a bit of Close to give it a bite.

[mp3]http://www.sampletekk.com/proddemos/BGMkII/BlackGrandMkIIDemo4.mp3[/mp3]
_Sonata F Major, Mozart_
Ambient only for that concert piano feel, This piano was actually recorded in a concert hall

[mp3]http://www.sampletekk.com/proddemos/BGMkII/BlackGrandMkIIDemo5.mp3[/mp3]
_St Louis Blues, WC Handy, played by Sue Keller_
And here we've used the Mid perspective and turned up the hammer noise to give it a bit more bluesy feel.


----------



## ceemusic (Apr 6, 2014)

Does it use the same samples as the previous version?
re-download required?

thnks


----------



## wst3 (Apr 6, 2014)

Exciting news!! Well done Sampletekk!!


----------



## SampleTekk (Apr 6, 2014)

ceemusic @ Sun Apr 06 said:


> Does it use the same samples as the previous version?
> re-download required?
> 
> thnks



It's a mix! So, you'll need to download again


----------



## SampleTekk (Apr 6, 2014)

wst3 @ Sun Apr 06 said:


> Exciting news!! Well done Sampletekk!!



Thanks Bill, hope you'll like it!


----------



## ceemusic (Apr 6, 2014)

SampleTekk @ Sun Apr 06 said:


> ceemusic @ Sun Apr 06 said:
> 
> 
> > Does it use the same samples as the previous version?
> ...



Thanks, got it.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Apr 6, 2014)

Is there a discount for owners of Black Grand Ambient and Close?For example, on your recent White Grand II upgrade owners of the original got a discount for the new version (which is what put me over the top to purchase the upgrade) but I can't seem to find anything in the announcement regarding this for the Black Grand II? 

I must admit, even at $79, I cannot justify paying for the same samples again...


----------



## SampleTekk (Apr 6, 2014)

JT3_Jon @ Sun Apr 06 said:


> Is there a discount for owners of Black Grand Ambient and Close?For example, on your recent White Grand II upgrade owners of the original got a discount for the new version (which is what put me over the top to purchase the upgrade) but I can't seem to find anything in the announcement regarding this for the Black Grand II?
> 
> I must admit, even at $79, I cannot justify paying for the same samples again...




Yes there's an upgrade offer for owners of Black Grand Close, Ambient or medium ambient. We have sent out mails. If you own any of these, (we also included SampleTekk Black owners, even if this isn't really an upgrade for that), and you haven't received a mail about this, contact me at [email protected]


----------



## JT3_Jon (Apr 6, 2014)

Stupid me! I now see there were TWO emails delivered to my account, one of which has the upgrade pricing. I knew you wouldn't have forgotten about us pervious customers!

In fact, I want to thank you for continuing to support and improve your older products and offering upgrades to your previous customers!! Its developers like you, who offer outstanding products and customer support, that I'm proud to support! In fact, I might have to buy this upgrade, even though your 7CG has basically replaced the Black Grand for me. Is there a planned upgrade for the 7CG in the works as well? (hint hint


----------



## Mika31sens (Apr 7, 2014)

Is that these functions are available like the Black?
CC66 "Sostenuto Pedal" ?
CC67 "Una Corda" ?
CC64 Half Pedalling ?


----------



## SampleTekk (Apr 7, 2014)

Mika31sens @ Mon Apr 07 said:


> Is that these functions are available like the Black?
> CC66 "Sostenuto Pedal" ?
> CC67 "Una Corda" ?
> CC64 Half Pedalling ?



Nope, sorry, but they are planned in an upcoming, (free), upgrade!


----------



## synthnut (Apr 8, 2014)

You guys gotta be tired of hearing from me , but I just can't get over these MkII programs ...FINALLY we have a great bunch of piano's with COMPLETE control over just about every nuance of the tone ...You just can't believe how much of a difference these mods make !..... It just makes these piano's so dynamic and rich sounding , not to mention the new realizm that the controls add to the sound !!..... Simply bring everything down to a minimum and add to taste .... Jim


----------



## Mika31sens (Apr 9, 2014)

SampleTekk @ Mon Apr 07 said:


> Mika31sens @ Mon Apr 07 said:
> 
> 
> > Is that these functions are available like the Black?
> ...



Ok, i bought it. 

Very beautiful sound! 

Too bad there are bigs problems with the management of the pedal CC64 (sound variations when it pressed and released) and also with the releases of the mid.

I look forward to the upgrade.


----------



## SirKen (Apr 9, 2014)

I am currently on a long road trip and won't be able to purchase and download right away. How long will this promo last?


----------



## SampleTekk (Apr 9, 2014)

SirKen @ Wed Apr 09 said:


> I am currently on a long road trip and won't be able to purchase and download right away. How long will this promo last?



Promo ends the 13:th, but send me a mail at [email protected] an we'll take care of it


----------



## SampleTekk (Apr 9, 2014)

Mika31sens @ Wed Apr 09 said:


> SampleTekk @ Mon Apr 07 said:
> 
> 
> > Mika31sens @ Mon Apr 07 said:
> ...



Hi, Please contact me at [email protected] and I'll take care of it


----------



## proxima (Apr 9, 2014)

SampleTekk @ Sun Apr 06 said:


> , (we also included SampleTekk Black owners, even if this isn't really an upgrade for that), and you haven't received a mail about this, contact me at [email protected]


As a Sampletekk Black owner, thanks! I just finished downloading it last night.


----------



## SampleTekk (Apr 10, 2014)

proxima @ Thu Apr 10 said:


> SampleTekk @ Sun Apr 06 said:
> 
> 
> > , (we also included SampleTekk Black owners, even if this isn't really an upgrade for that), and you haven't received a mail about this, contact me at [email protected]
> ...



Hope you like it!


----------



## Mika31sens (Apr 11, 2014)

SampleTekk @ Wed Apr 09 said:


> Mika31sens @ Wed Apr 09 said:
> 
> 
> > SampleTekk @ Mon Apr 07 said:
> ...



I wrote to you. Still no answer.
For me with this problem, I can not properly use this piano. Not serious.
*There are bigs problems with the management of the pedal CC64 
(sound variations when it pressed and released) and also with the releases of 
the mid.*


----------



## SampleTekk (Apr 12, 2014)

Mika31sens @ Sat Apr 12 said:


> SampleTekk @ Wed Apr 09 said:
> 
> 
> > Mika31sens @ Wed Apr 09 said:
> ...



Hi

As I understand it, the volume goes up when you press the sustain pedal, right?
You might want to adjust the volume on the resonance. You do that by changing the Res Vol knob, (check the manual). Since you can alter the volume on the three perspectives, you need to balance it with the volume of the pedal down resonance.
I also understand that you think that the volume of the releasesamples with the mid perspectives are to low. Maybe a good idea would be to have volumes on the releasesamples? The releasesamples for the Ambient and Close perspectives are different to the Mid, mind you. The Amb has a lot of room, (Piano was recorded in a concert hall), and the close have more string in the releases, since it's close. So, the MId has a very different sound in the releases. But, volume controls could be a good idea for a future update!


----------



## wst3 (Apr 12, 2014)

Per - tis a fine line between you holding our hands and letting us tear the place up<G>. 

Now that I better understand the relationship between the resonance level and the others I am not only extremely happy with the instrument, but also having a blast creating some not-so-realistic sounds! 

So I would welcome volume control for the releases as well. That would make the library a sound design tool<G>!

However, if you head down this path (and I hope you do) you might want to consider providing presets of more realistic settings so as not to scare off folks who jump in without reading the manual...

Of course everyone here reads the manuals before trying things, but you there might be other folks that don't<G>!

Take care!


----------



## SampleTekk (Apr 12, 2014)

wst3 @ Sat Apr 12 said:


> Per - tis a fine line between you holding our hands and letting us tear the place up<G>.
> 
> Now that I better understand the relationship between the resonance level and the others I am not only extremely happy with the instrument, but also having a blast creating some not-so-realistic sounds!
> 
> ...



He, he.... "Manuals, we don't need any stinking manuals..."
Presets in Kontakt is a nightmare to program so you can save and load them I'm afraid
I will make volume controls for the releasesamples, plus some other cool ideas I have. Updates will be free...


----------



## wst3 (Apr 12, 2014)

yeah... why do developers slave over those manuals anyway?<G>?

I have heard from others that programming presets in Kontakt is no fun - but what about VST presets? Just a thought...

Looking forward to whatever you come up with...


----------



## SampleTekk (Apr 12, 2014)

wst3 @ Sat Apr 12 said:


> yeah... why do developers slave over those manuals anyway?<G>?
> 
> I have heard from others that programming presets in Kontakt is no fun - but what about VST presets? Just a thought...
> 
> Looking forward to whatever you come up with...



If you find a setting you like, you can save the Kontakt instrument, (remember to just save the patch abd not patch + samples), just call it a new name.
It's described in the Kontakt manual..... =o


----------



## wst3 (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi Per,

That's the one... I save stuff as an instrument all the time.


----------



## peksi (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi Per and thanks for your good offer. Do you serve company customers with VAT number?


----------



## SampleTekk (Apr 13, 2014)

peksi @ Sun Apr 13 said:


> Hi Per and thanks for your good offer. Do you serve company customers with VAT number?



Terve Peksi!
Yes, contact me at [email protected]


----------



## synthnut (Apr 14, 2014)

The way that this program comes "out of the box" , YES the volume does go up , but as Per has said , all you have to do is adjust the Res Volume knob ....To be fair , those who purchase this program should bring everything down to zero and start from scratch to get aquainted with the controls and what they do .....Once you do this , you will find that this is one of the most adjustable piano's on the market today ....Another great control is the Vel Responce ...This changes the entire tone of the piano to give you more than one piano in a single program .....Don't be lazy and just play what's already set up for you .....ADJUST EVERYTHING !!!..... There is NOTHING out there like this piano program !!.....So much program for very little $$.....Jim


----------



## Mika31sens (Apr 14, 2014)

SampleTekk @ Sat Apr 12 said:


> Hi
> 
> As I understand it, the volume goes up when you press the sustain pedal, right?
> You might want to adjust the volume on the resonance. You do that by changing the Res Vol knob, (check the manual). Since you can alter the volume on the three perspectives, you need to balance it with the volume of the pedal down resonance.
> I also understand that you think that the volume of the releasesamples with the mid perspectives are to low. Maybe a good idea would be to have volumes on the releasesamples? The releasesamples for the Ambient and Close perspectives are different to the Mid, mind you. The Amb has a lot of room, (Piano was recorded in a concert hall), and the close have more string in the releases, since it's close. So, the MId has a very different sound in the releases. But, volume controls could be a good idea for a future update!



Ok for me. Sorry for my words.
But i'm agree with "wst3" :"you might want to consider providing presets of more realistic settings so as not to scare off folks who jump in without reading the manual... " and perhaps others presets

Good idea for the releases volume controls.


----------



## SampleTekk (Apr 16, 2014)

synthnut @ Mon Apr 14 said:


> The way that this program comes "out of the box" , YES the volume does go up , but as Per has said , all you have to do is adjust the Res Volume knob ....To be fair , those who purchase this program should bring everything down to zero and start from scratch to get aquainted with the controls and what they do .....Once you do this , you will find that this is one of the most adjustable piano's on the market today ....Another great control is the Vel Responce ...This changes the entire tone of the piano to give you more than one piano in a single program .....Don't be lazy and just play what's already set up for you .....ADJUST EVERYTHING !!!..... There is NOTHING out there like this piano program !!.....So much program for very little $$.....Jim



Thanks Jim! Glad you like the piano!


----------



## Mika31sens (May 12, 2014)

SampleTekk @ Mon Apr 07 said:


> Mika31sens @ Mon Apr 07 said:
> 
> 
> > Is that these functions are available like the Black?
> ...



Do you have an idea of the date of upgrade ?


----------



## SampleTekk (May 15, 2014)

Mika31sens @ Mon May 12 said:


> SampleTekk @ Mon Apr 07 said:
> 
> 
> > Mika31sens @ Mon Apr 07 said:
> ...



We're trying to fit this in before summer


----------



## Mika31sens (May 16, 2014)

Yeah. :D 

Is it possible to add a volume button for reverb ? and EQ, tune ?


----------



## SampleTekk (May 16, 2014)

We'll see what we can come up with!


----------



## GP_Hawk (May 16, 2014)

Argh! Missed the sale price. Beautiful sounding though. Amazing work you guys did on this.


----------



## Mika31sens (Dec 27, 2014)

SampleTekk @ Thu May 15 said:


> Mika31sens @ Mon May 12 said:
> 
> 
> > SampleTekk @ Mon Apr 07 said:
> ...



What year ? :? 
There is a big problem with the gestion of sustain pedal. When you release and press quickly : Sometimes no sound ! For example, i can't play "2nd September" of Petrucciani :cry:


----------

